
The Strengths and Weaknesses of ‘Mr. Robot,’ According to a Hacking Expert - jackgavigan
http://www.playboy.com/articles/mr-robot-hacking-expert
======
dilippkumar
> playboy.com

 _sigh_

I'm going to have an awkward conversation with my IT guy one day

~~~
bwackwat
Agreed. That might make this a terrible click-baity link, sorry.

